# Neolamp Mustax orange



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Got some of these babies yesterday. Hope to get better pics when they settle in.


----------



## Barb Okla (Dec 17, 2009)

Super nice!! U sure get some nice ones..


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice looking fish, how's their general disposition? Are they as nasty as leleupi?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Pretty close to it.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 10, 2009)

I suspected as much from their overall appearance. They look quite similar to leleupi, probably closely related.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they are very closely related. I'm keeping them in a species tank since I also have other neolamps in their own tanks also. I also keep brichardi and helianthus.


----------

